# easy to use n install shopping cart



## DnDcreationz (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi everyone, I have a website, but I dont know anything about HTML CSS- so what is the easiest shopping cart to set up and install on my website? Thanks!!! The easier the better, I have been looking around, cant find anything thats dummy proof.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Who do you host your site with? Some hosting plans like mine come with integrated software you can install with just a few clicks.


P.S.
There really in no dummy proof cart out there. All require at least minimal brain power LOL


----------



## DnDcreationz (Mar 2, 2011)

I use Justhost.com, they have zen cart, os.I did ask them, but they are not helpfull, and your right, there is no true dummy proof cart! I wish there was something like how you just set up your stuff on Printfection, put it up, add a price and move on- that would be toooo easy. Have the website, mechant account. My head hurts.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Try taking a look at this site, it is the site associated with my hosting account for one click installs. I think you can join (Free) and set it up to install scripts on your site too. If you do, CubeCart would be the cart I prefer over all the ones listed.

SimpleScripts | One Click Installs and More


----------



## beOomi (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm hooked-up with www.123reg.co.uk and their e-commerce package includes shopping cart and stock control.

I haven't finished my web site yet but this part of it is simple and powerful. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## ausmur (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello guys, i would like to ask the same question but for hosting located in the US


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

ausmur said:


> Hello guys, i would like to ask the same question but for hosting located in the US


Hosting a website in the U.S. is no different than anywhere else.


----------



## ausmur (Mar 25, 2011)

That would be an incorrect statement tcrowder. But thanks for your input.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

ausmur said:


> That would be an incorrect statement tcrowder. But thanks for your input.


Okay, so if my statement was wrong please explain the difference to me. My dealings with hosting out of the states is slim. I would be interested to know the differences, is it the way you register the domain, the way the files are housed on a server etc. etc.

Thanks for the chance to learn something new.


----------



## ausmur (Mar 25, 2011)

Clearly you have pointed out the items that are generally universal in webhosting. Your attitude toward the public in general is skewed at best. But thanks for the replies. I knew i ran the risk of you taking offense, what i meant to say was your response to my question was extremely vague, but in itself, the question was also vague. Have a wonderful day and try to cheer up.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

ausmur said:


> Clearly you have pointed out the items that are generally universal in webhosting. Your attitude toward the public in general is skewed at best. But thanks for the replies. I knew i ran the risk of you taking offense, what i meant to say was your response to my question was extremely vague, but in itself, the question was also vague. Have a wonderful day and try to cheer up.


If you want a specific answer then ask a specific question. Otherwise, vague replies are all you can get.

I asked you to explain the differences and you didn't. Could it be you can't?


----------



## ausmur (Mar 25, 2011)

You are really still on this huh? Tell you what, i'll do the research and make you a list since you need it so badly


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

ausmur said:


> You are really still on this huh? Tell you what, i'll do the research and make you a list since you need it so badly


You made the comment, I asked for your backup. Provide it or not I don't care. The thing is, you made a blind statement and have provided nothing to support your comment. If ever asked I can and will support any statement I make unlike you.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

I have just started looking into this myself. Two that caught my are are ProductCart and Avactis.

ProductCart looks awesome, but expensive. Plus I can't really figure out how to know if it is compatible with only certain web host companies or not. 

Avactis is a little more reasonably priced. Same problem though, I don't know enough to know if you buy this are you limited to only a few companies to host your site.

Here are links to them.


Shopping cart software and subscription management tools by Early Impact


Shopping Cart Demo | Avactis: Ecommerce PHP Shopping Cart Software


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Louie2010 said:


> I have just started looking into this myself. Two that caught my are are ProductCart and Avactis.
> 
> ProductCart looks awesome, but expensive. Plus I can't really figure out how to know if it is compatible with only certain web host companies or not.
> 
> ...


Here is a link to system requirements for ProductCart. These are basic elements in most all hosting packages. If you tell me who your hosting company is I can look and see if they have these items.

ProductCart shopping cart software: system requirements

Here is the link for Avactis, same thing holds true here. If you need a hand let me know.

Software Requirements | Avactis: Ecommerce PHP Shopping Cart Software


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

I think this would be simple for you with great documentation Ecwid: E-Commerce Widgets


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

tcrowder said:


> Here is a link to system requirements for ProductCart. These are basic elements in most all hosting packages. If you tell me who your hosting company is I can look and see if they have these items.
> 
> ProductCart shopping cart software: system requirements
> 
> ...


Thank you, that is nice of you to offer. However I don't have one yet. I am just in the early (very early) stages of trying to learn and decide which way to go.

My problem is I am completely ignorant in this area, so even if I see their requirements I don't know if I could even tell when looking at them, and a potential web hosting company if they are compatible.

Most things I can quickly get a pretty good handle on, but for me this stuff is like trying to learn Chinese. Frankly it's embarrassing funny how unsavy I am tech wise. I guess it is a young persons game, and even though I still fell like I should be in my thirties, in reality I am now in my early fifties. 

If I ever get closer to pulling the trigger on any of these, I may take you up on your offer of checking if they are compatible.


----------



## Louie2010 (Feb 26, 2010)

Here is a site that reviews shopping carts that I found helpful.


Shopping Cart Reviews: Find the Best Shopping Cart Software from over 200 choices


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

Louie2010 said:


> Here is a site that reviews shopping carts that I found helpful.
> 
> 
> Shopping Cart Reviews: Find the Best Shopping Cart Software from over 200 choices


Good link for people looking for a cart.

Most carts also have a page to let you know hosting partners like this one:
Ecommerce Hosting Services | Avactis: Ecommerce PHP Shopping Cart Software

I'm just shy of 50 myself and am self taught on building sites, coding changes and tweaks for my programs. I'd be happy to call you or have you call me anytime to help walk through some of the more difficult things.


----------



## DnDcreationz (Mar 2, 2011)

Ok I wrote 3 weeks ago about a shopping cart , whew! I am using Volusion's shopping cart, seems pretty straight forward. I got a quote for a shopping cart - 3000.00 ( they would make it and put it on there) haha they r crazy, my cart is almost done and I still have my money! What a crazy business!


----------



## KilikLinks (May 6, 2011)

I use hostgator.com for hosting and then use Joomla and virtuemart for my Shopping cart, very easy to use , not HTML knowledge necessary, all front end webdesign and editing.


----------



## cajun0518 (Oct 7, 2011)

Louie2010 said:


> I have just started looking into this myself. Two that caught my are are ProductCart and Avactis.
> 
> ProductCart looks awesome, but expensive. Plus I can't really figure out how to know if it is compatible with only certain web host companies or not.
> 
> ...



It is your prerogative on which hosting provider you use though on the link below you will see the following hosting providers have been successfully tested for Avactis compatibility.

Ecommerce Hosting Services | Avactis: Ecommerce PHP Shopping Cart Software


----------



## bweavernh (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## cajun0518 (Oct 7, 2011)

Avactis lets you make a powerful online store, import all your products, accept any payments, even add store elements to your old site, blog.
http://www.avactis.com


----------

